# never been hunting



## wingnut (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, that is not entirely true. I did go pheasant hunting (without dogs) a couple years back with a guy I went to school with, and we found only mud and weeds. I would love to learn how to hunt and am here to ask if anyone would be willing to teach me. I am interested in hunting for all types of bird (I know I would eat them) and would consider deer (I havent had a lot of opportunity to eat deer, besides some deer chili and deer jerky that some guys at work brought in, and that is about the same as eating regular chili and jerky to me). My point being is that I dont know if I like deer yet so I am not sure if I would want to hunt it without trying it or donating the meat to people in need or anyone who would be interested in it.
I want to learn to hunt in a manner that respects others, wild life, and nature. If anyone is willing to help me out I would greatly appreciate it. I grew up in southern California and did a lot of ocean fishing and trout fishing with my dad, and was always taught to respect nature and the wild. I would be willing to do work for the opportunity, such as the cleaning of game with direction (I have never done it but want to learn), Automotive or work on aircraft (I am an FAA certified aircraft mechanic). Thanks for your interest. BTW I am in Cincinnati and am 34 years old and a father of an awesome 1 year old boy (I would love to be able to teach him how to hunt and fish when he is old enough). Also, I have my own shotgun, a remington pump action super magnum express, and would be willing to purchase any other fire arm that would be appropriate.

Mark


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There are plenty of guys down in that area that would help you out I'm sure!! Anyone?


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Wingnut send me a pm. I'm always looking for a hunting buddy. Still plenty of time to take you out this season. Like I said just send me a pm.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

For your own safety and that of others, you might want to consider a quick hunter safety course so you can get a hunting license. There should be some hunting clubs in the area offering them-or check your local game warden for location to take the course. It's required to obtain your first hunting license. Or explore the "apprentice hunter" license though I'm not familiar with that program. Good luck-we need more people wanting to learn to hunt!


----------



## wingnut (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I have had a hunting permit before in Ca. although I didnt get a chance to use it and have had one here when I went pheasant hunting. I should have mentioned it before but I am serious about gun safety and appreciate that in others. I welcome any tips on the matter as well. Also, I will send you a PM right away Smallieking, thanks so much for the offer.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if you were closer we could do some waterfowl.


----------



## wingnut (Feb 11, 2005)

Ah I wish you were. I would love to try my hand at that and love eating duck, at least the few times I have tried it.


----------



## wingnut (Feb 11, 2005)

I havent gotten a PM from you yet Smallieking. Maybe you are away for the holidays. Barring that, is anyone else interested in helping me out please? Thanks for your time.


----------

